# Here is a new one



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 28, 2016)

this is one of Ed's blanks thinking it is the H-40 with the open or forked tang. Was easy to handle, used bubinga and osage. I don't have any aluminum thick enough to make the pommel and bolster so i went with the all wood thing, I cut the top and the bottom on my table saw to fit between the tang forks, 9" long 4 - 1/2" blade...

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 28, 2016)

Really like the finished product but long term I would be afraid the birds beak might get broken off the wooden pommel if it ever got dropped on that end. I always do everything in my power to keep from getting a knife back for repair. might wont to try a phenolic ( micarta ) product.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 28, 2016)

cool idea


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 28, 2016)

Very pretty!


----------

